# Check Engine Light



## Guest (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey everyone,
Let me start by saying cool forum! I'm trying to find out if anyone else has had this problem, or may know resolve it. I installed the Hot Shot header in my car without relocating the second O2 sensor, so naturally, just the the instructions say, the check engine light came on. Three weeks later, I relocated the sensor to behind the second catalytic converter, I disconnected both the positive and negative battery cables for about an hour and a half. When I reconnected everything, the check engine light is still on. I don't know if this is something I have to take to the dealership, which I'm trying to avoid so they don't void my warranty, or if there's a reset somewhere for it. Any help would be greatful
Thanks- pituala


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Wait about a week before you take any action on the CEL. If it is still not out one week later take it to an autozone. I have heardthey they have the ability to clear the error codes off of your ECU (They might do it for free).

Also you did put the O20 Sensor behind the second cat right (Just checking). 

The dealership should be used as an absolute last resort. If the orange light annoys you put some electrical tape over it (Seriously), that way you won't have to stare at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks. I'll try that. It's only been 2 days. I'll give it some more time. One of my friends said to disconnect the ECU overnight. Not sure what that would do. He said that when the CEL is on, the computer is running the car in "Safe Mode", and that you don't make full power. The car still feels faster that before. 

Maybe you know about this also. Do you know anything about grounding out, or relocating a knock sensor? I've seen written here that it seems to make some power. This is the first I've heard of that.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

pituala said:


> *Thanks. I'll try that. It's only been 2 days. I'll give it some more time. One of my friends said to disconnect the ECU overnight. Not sure what that would do. He said that when the CEL is on, the computer is running the car in "Safe Mode", and that you don't make full power. The car still feels faster that before.
> 
> Maybe you know about this also. Do you know anything about grounding out, or relocating a knock sensor? I've seen written here that it seems to make some power. This is the first I've heard of that. *


To my knowledge throwing a CEL because of an O2 Sensor will not put you car into safe mode.

As for the knock sensor, it has been done and I think JWT is comming out with a kit to do it. I would wait to do so until you get the CEl issue taken care of. I am not that knowlegeable on grounding the knock sensor, but there are planty of posts about it on www.b15sentra.net, make a search and you should comeup with quite a few posts.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Just so you know, I was at Autozone and asked about their "free computer diagnostic". They said they could only do domestic cars, and only relatively new ones. I assume they can do OBD II and later.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Just so you know, I was at Autozone and asked about their "free computer diagnostic". They said they could only do domestic cars, and only relatively new ones. I assume they can do OBD II and later. *


I know atlest one person over on B15Sentra who has used Autozone to clear a code, so he should be ok. hanks for the info.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

That's good. I suspected the guy I talked to at AZ was just lazy or an idiot.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *That's good. I suspected the guy I talked to at AZ was just lazy or an idiot. *


LOL


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

pituala said:


> *Thanks. I'll try that. It's only been 2 days. I'll give it some more time. One of my friends said to disconnect the ECU overnight. Not sure what that would do. He said that when the CEL is on, the computer is running the car in "Safe Mode", and that you don't make full power. The car still feels faster that before.
> 
> Maybe you know about this also. Do you know anything about grounding out, or relocating a knock sensor? I've seen written here that it seems to make some power. This is the first I've heard of that. *


As far as the CEL light goes, It won't slow your car down. If you car was running in Limp Mode/Safe Mode you would definately know. My MAF went twice makin me run the car in safe mode. It sux, you can't go above 2500rpms in each gear and it takes a couple time to start as well. I had to drive that for a month b/c the first time it went was a week after I bought the car back last Nov right when the car came out and they couldn't get the part for a while.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*CEL*

OBDII diagnostic connectors on all cars 1996 and newer are identical by design mandated by federal law. AutoZone is full of Sh*t! If they have a generic scan tool to check codes it has to have the capability to reset them (import or domestic) and you should be all set. Go in, play dumb and say "I disconnected it by accident, but hooked it back up after." Don't pop the hood or anthing, just thanks them and be on your way with the CEL off. Good luck...


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

the check engine light is not gonna come off at all, unless you reset the computer...and the only way to do that is by pluging into the nissan's computer...i had the light come on, i did the exact same thing also, and the computer froze the check engine soon light on there, nissan will take it off, but once they see that it was you that made the light go on, they will charge you 75$, thats what they did to me, i was raped i tell you, RAPED! they bent me over and rammed me in the ass.....which sux...


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

If your car is fine it will go back off after a week or so. They can't charge you $75 if your under warranty.


----------



## xluv2eatx (Oct 22, 2002)

well like i said, they bent me over and rammed a 12 inch monkey wrench in my virgin ass....lol, it dont matter, 75$...its just money, who needs it....?! actually....i need some money right now...dammit! raped i tell you, RAPED! the thing that sux is, they said that since i was the one that caused it, it cant be covered under the warranty, unless its a "manufaturers" problem and it wasnt....!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

xluv2eatx said:


> *well like i said, they bent me over and rammed a 12 inch monkey wrench in my virgin ass....lol, it dont matter, 75$...its just money, who needs it....?! actually....i need some money right now...dammit! raped i tell you, RAPED! the thing that sux is, they said that since i was the one that caused it, it cant be covered under the warranty, unless its a "manufaturers" problem and it wasnt....! *


Well....spend $3500 on Consult-II and do it yourself


----------



## ochiocho (Aug 19, 2002)

*Easier this way*

Just remove the positice and the negative to reset the ecu. You have to let it sit overnight. It happened to me when I installed my CAI. Let it sit overnight about 12 to 15 hours will do it. After that my cel or sesl never came back up again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

i went to auto zone about a month or so ago and i had the same problem. i relocated the o2 sensor and went to auto zone they cleared the comp and the light has never came on. oh and AUTO ZONE DOES NOT CHARGE YOU TO CHECK AND CLEAR THE ECU.


----------



## crazyfast95 (Dec 1, 2003)

MuleScrote said:


> Well....spend $3500 on Consult-II and do it yourself [/QUOTE
> 
> Do you know how to get a Consult?


----------



## crazyfast95 (Dec 1, 2003)

MuleScrote said:


> Well....spend $3500 on Consult-II and do it yourself



How do i get a consult?


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Check engin light, ECM replacement..*

I had the exact same problem with my SPEC and it happened at 18K. My engine light continued to come on. I took it back to the dealer, the computer said it was an 02 sensor so they replaced that and reset the ECM. It happened again, I took it back, they replaced another 02 sensor and reset the ECM again. It happened again, this time they finally found out that it was the “resetting” of the ECM or the 02 sensors, it was a bad ECM. They overnighted the ECM, put a new one in… and the problem is fixed :loser:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

crazyfast95 said:


> How do i get a consult?


You can, but dealerships have them as a tuning and troubleshooting aid. I believe they are pretty expensive to get a Consult II.


----------



## Wiseco (Jun 3, 2003)

Check that. Maybe it could help.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=60571

Don't know if it's work.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

*edit*


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i keep on reading people saying ur light will come off in a week or so. When u say this, do u mean that the light just turns off by itself without doing anything? I have the 2nd 02 sensor in now for almost 2 weeks, and light is still on. I check the codes, and it was the 0031 and 0037 codes which are the first 02 sensor and the second 02 sensor. Do you know what this means?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> Just so you know, I was at Autozone and asked about their "free computer diagnostic". They said they could only do domestic cars, and only relatively new ones. I assume they can do OBD II and later.


autozone diagnosed my 95 max for free... :thumbup: but they couldnt reset it :thumbdwn: so i did the only thing i could... pulled the dash and removed the CEL bulb :thumbup: damn that orange pissed me off at night, the dash was so clean... sold the car to a friend who put the bulb back in, and fixed the problem leaky gas seal :loser:


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

Advantage Nissan installed my Hotshot Header but their welder broke and made me go to a shop to get the 2bd O2 sensor installed. they told me to bring the car back so they could clear the SES light, the service manager did it himself and its been running smooth since. so, go to the dealer, and ask them if they can clear it for you, it obly takes about a sec. if they dont honor aftermarket parts, then dont tell them that you have a header, make something up, and seen if they'll clear it for you.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> Advantage Nissan installed my Hotshot Header but their welder broke and made me go to a shop to get the 2bd O2 sensor installed. they told me to bring the car back so they could clear the SES light, the service manager did it himself and its been running smooth since. so, go to the dealer, and ask them if they can clear it for you, it obly takes about a sec. if they dont honor aftermarket parts, then dont tell them that you have a header, make something up, and seen if they'll clear it for you.



a dealer will probably want you to pay about 50 bucks for that...


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

ive also hurd that it will take more than a few hours to reset, i pulled off the plug to my temp sen. and forgot to plug it back in, ses came on and it took a day of driveing and when i had time i dissconnected the bat. over night about 13 hours i left it off, it work.


----------



## Spec-V43 (Feb 19, 2004)

Since nobody has the sense to post them, here they are. 
NOTE: ONLY FOR 02-03 MODEL QR25DE 


EDIT: Here's how to do it: 


In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure: 

1) Sit in the driver's seat. 
2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.) 
3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds. 
4) Wait exactly seven seconds. Fully depress the accelerator pedal for ten seconds until the MIL (SES) light flashes. 
5) Release the accelerator pedal and start counting flashes to obtain the four-digit trouble code. 

Long flashes (0.6 seconds) indicate the first digit of the code; count the blinks one through nine and write down the first digit. (Ten blinks indicates a zero.) 
The next three digits follow in turn in the same fashion except with faster blinks (0.3 second) and a 1.0-second pause between digits. 

The ECM code repeats intself until you turn the ignition key to the OFF position, at which point the ECM resets itself to standard get-in-and-drive-the-car mode. 
You can look up the trouble codes in the ESM/FSM; there's a bunch of them. In the ESM, refer to page EC-639. 
Additionally, if you get four blinks of ten (0000), the ECM is indicating no malfunction. 

You can clear the code (and the annoying MIL) by holding down the accelerator pedal for more than 10 seconds while in Diagnostic Test Mode II. When you release the pedal, the ECM erases the trouble code(s). 

A/T 1ST GR FNCTN....................................0731 
A/T 2ND GR FNCTN...................................0732 
A/T 3RD GR FNCTN...................................0733 
A/T 4TH GR FNCTN...................................0734 
A/T TCC S/V FNCTN..................................0744 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0227 
APP SEN 1/CIRC +5.................................0228 
APP SEN 2/CIRC +5.................................1227 
APP SENSOR +5.......................................1228 
ASCD BRAKE SW......................................1572 
ASCD SW. ................................................1564 
ASCD VHL SPD SEN..................................1574 
ATF TEMP SEN/CIRC.................................0710 
BRAKE SW/CIRCUT...................................1805 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT ................................1000 
CAN COMM CIRCUIT.................................1001 
CKP SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0335 
CLOSED LOOP-B1....................................1148 
CMP SEN/CIRC-B1....................................0340 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1225 
CTP LEARNING.........................................1226 
CYL 1 MISFIRE.........................................0301 
CYL 2 MISFIRE.........................................0302 
CYL 3 MISFIRE.........................................0303 
CYL 4 MISFIRE.........................................0304 
ECM.........................................................0605 
ECM BACK UP CIRCUIT............................1065 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0117 
ECT SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0118 
ECT SENSOR............................................0125 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................0217 
ENG OVER TEMP.......................................1217 
ENGINE SPEED SIG...................................0725 
ETC ACTR.................................................1121 
ETC FUNTION CIRC..................................1122 
ETC MOT..................................................1128 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1124 
ETC MOT PWR...........................................1126 
EVAP GROSS LEAK....................................0455 
EVAP PURG FLOW/MON............................0441 
EVAP SMALL LEAK....................................0442 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0452 
EVAP SYS PRES SEN.................................0453 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................0456 
EVAP VERY SML LEAK...............................1456 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0182 
FTT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0183 
FTT SENSOR.............................................0181 
FUEL LEVEL SEN SLOSH...........................0460 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................1464 
FUEL LEVEL SENSOR................................0461 
FEUL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0462 
FUEL LEVEL SEN/CIRC.............................0463 
FUEL SYS-LEAN-B1...................................0171 
FUEL SYS-RICH-B1...................................0172 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0132 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0133 
H02S1(B1)...............................................0134 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1143 
H02S1(B1)...............................................1144 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0031 
H02S1 HTR (B1).......................................0032 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0138 
H02S2(B1)...............................................0139 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1146 
H02S2(B1)...............................................1147 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0037 
H02S2 HTR (B1).......................................0038 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0112 
IAT SEN/CIRCUIT.....................................0113 
IAT SENSOR.............................................0127 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................0011 
INT/V TIM CONT-B1..................................1111 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0506 
ISC SYSTEM.............................................0507 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0327 
KNOCK SEN/CIRC-B1...............................0328 
L/PRESS SOL/CIRC..................................0745 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0101 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0102 
MAF SEN/CIRCUIT....................................0103 
MAF SENSOR...........................................1102 
MIL/CIRC.................................................0650 
MULTI CYL MISFIRE..................................0300 
NO DTC DETECTED/FURTHER TEST..........FLASHING 
NO DTC (NO TROUBLE CODE)..................0000 
O/R CLUTCH SOL/CIRC............................1760 
P-N POS SW/CIRCUIT...............................1706 
PNP SW/CIRC..........................................0705 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V............................0444 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................0445 
PURG VOLUME CONT/V.............................1444 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229 
SFT SOL A/CIRC........................................0750 
SFT SOL B/CIRC........................................0755 
TCC SOLENOID/CIRC................................0740 
THERMSTAT FNCTN...................................0128 
TP SEN 1/CIRC.........................................0222 
TP SEN 1/CIRC..........................................0223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1223 
TP SEN 2/CIRC.........................................1224 
TP SENSOR...............................................0221 
TPV SEN/CIRC A/T....................................1705 
TW CATALYST SYS-B1...............................0420 
VC CUT/V BYPASS/V .................................1491 
VC/V BYPASS/V.........................................1490 
VEH SPD SEN/CIR AT................................0720 
VEH SPEED SEN/CIRC..............................0500 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................0447 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1446 
VENT CONTROL VALVE..............................1448


----------



## Spec-V43 (Feb 19, 2004)

or just go t this site

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24691&highlight=ecu+codes


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Spec-V43 said:


> or just go t this site
> 
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=24691&highlight=ecu+codes


 Okay Noobie here with Sentras....I tried this procedure to clear my SES light and it didn't work???? What am I doing wrong??? And what the hell is the MAF and where is it located??? Please help....
:waving:


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay I tried it again and it worked.....The first step should include buckling the seatbelt also when you sit in the driver's seat. Well anyways I got this code: 
SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229

Any ideas what is this means specifically????


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Those procedures pretty much hit the mark man. The MAF sensor is in your air intake path that measures air flow. You should see a plug and wires coming from it.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

soljaboy2003 said:


> Okay I tried it again and it worked.....The first step should include buckling the seatbelt also when you sit in the driver's seat. Well anyways I got this code:
> SENSOR POWER/CIRC..............................1229
> 
> Any ideas what is this means specifically????


Damn it, I didn't see your reply post. Not sure what that code is. Gotta get with someone with a FSM to help you out. Good luck!


----------

